# HPPD or derealization?



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey guys. I am just wondering if i could possibly have HPPD or that it is just part of derealization. First off, i see alot of static (visual snow). Also, i see like flashes of colors and lights when i blink and open my eyes again. Also, when i change my direction of vision. it stays there for a long time, so i pretty much see these flashes all the time. Now, ive heard people see that derealization can sometimes have the symptoms of HPPD. I also want to point out that the only drug i've done is smoke pot. I've heard pot could cause minor HPPD. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> Hey guys. I am just wondering if i could possibly have HPPD or that it is just part of derealization. First off, i see alot of static (visual snow). Also, i see like flashes of colors and lights when i blink and open my eyes again. Also, when i change my direction of vision. it stays there for a long time, so i pretty much see these flashes all the time. Now, ive heard people see that derealization can sometimes have the symptoms of HPPD. I also want to point out that the only drug i've done is smoke pot. I've heard pot could cause minor HPPD. Thanks for reading.


I thought i told you to put this thought out of ur head. The longer you cling to this idea the farther away your recovery is! The discuuth.ssion we had in "chat" wasnt just something i was saying to make you feel better at the time, it was the truth.


----------



## Sarasi3 (Mar 4, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> Hey guys. I am just wondering if i could possibly have HPPD or that it is just part of derealization. First off, i see alot of static (visual snow). Also, i see like flashes of colors and lights when i blink and open my eyes again. Also, when i change my direction of vision. it stays there for a long time, so i pretty much see these flashes all the time. Now, ive heard people see that derealization can sometimes have the symptoms of HPPD. I also want to point out that the only drug i've done is smoke pot. I've heard pot could cause minor HPPD. Thanks for reading.


Hello









I think I have replied to another post of yours about visual snow. I have it too. I get fast moving coloured flashes and 'snow' much like the snow on a TV. It resembles tiny flashes of light and seems like electrical pulses. It is there when I close my eyes, and also when they are open, yet I do not notice it as much when my eyes are open. I think that having DP and/or anxiety makes me ultra-sensitive and aware to certain things, such as the snow. I tune into my symptoms more than someone who did not have DP/anxiety would. I think that what you are experienceing with the visual snow and the lingering visions is normal? You might just be more aware of it at the moment. Lingering vision can occur when looking at a slightly brighter object and then shifting your vision to a darker area, so the light from the original vision remains, forming a perfect double of the image. I get this when I shift my vision from the TV, and I get it with peoples faces and other objects also. I am sorry if I am wrong- please try to explain it better if you can, or perhaps explain the severity so I can understand it better, maybe it is different to what I am experiencing.

I'm sorry I do not have a very good answer for you. But if you are worried- it can not hurt to keep exploring the possibility of HPPD. I mean, it will give you peace of mind if you are quite worried. Have you got any of the other symptoms?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hallucinogen_persisting_perception_disorder

The above website mentions:

"It must be emphasized that individuals without HPPD will sometimes notice visual abnormalities. These include floaters (material floating in the eye fluid that appears as black/dark objects floating in front of the eyes and are particularly visible when looking at the bright sky or on a white wall) and the white blood cells of the retinal blood vessels (seen as tiny, fast-moving and quickly disappearing white specks). Likewise, bright lights in an otherwise dark environment may generate trails and halos. Most people don't notice these effects, because they are so used to them. A person fearful of having acquired HPPD may be much more conscious about any visual disturbance, including those that are normal."

I am not saying that I don't believe you, and clearly this is quite distrurbing to you. I just think I can relate, and I feel like it may be normal, and hope that I can ease your mind a little. But I have always done more tesing and research to put my mind at ease for many things, so it can't hurt


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

You might have minor HPPD, ive done mushrooms/ecstasy/tons of weed and i have mild HPPD. For me i have horrible visual snow walls and other surfaces will sometimes breath and ripple, when im reading the words will shift a little as well. Its highly unlikely that your symptoms will last long.


----------

